# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveau systme de CHAT en ligne

## Marc Lussac

Version 1 en prod : http://chat.developpez.com/  ::):  

Ce n'est pas un chat irc, donc tous le monde peut y accder, mme si vous etes sous firewall entreprise.

Ce n'est pas non plus une applet java, c'est un client Flash.
Il vous faut la dernire version : *Flash 7*, si vous ne l'avez pas il vous suffit de le tlcharger et de l'installer.

Bravo  Emerica qui s'est occup de mener  bien ce dossier  ::bravo:: 

Je prcise que si les forums SOS sont vides c'est normal, il est prvu qu'ils restent vide, et que tout se passe dans le salon "gnral", jusqu' ce que il y ai suffisement trop de monde  un moment donn en heure et jour de pointe sur gnral pour que quelque uns souhaitent s'isoler sur un forum SOS.

C'est tudi pour....

On verra  l'usage ce que ca donne...

Ce n'est qu'une version 1.

Merci de poster  la suite les Bugs , prcisez bien votre config, navigateur, image cran du bug, etc...

PS : Je prcise qu'il n'y  pas de systeme de login (sauf admin), c'est un des manques de la version 1.  Cependant il est question d'envisager dans les futures versions un login en utilisant votre meme login que sur le forum, c'est ce que nous avons dj mis en place sur les BLOGs. 
Mais cela ne sera pas disponible de suite, il faudra patienter...

----------


## rolkA

> Ce n'est qu'une version 1.


... Mais  m'a tout l'air d'tre de grande qualit   ::ccool::  
Fonctionne sans problme chez moi.

----------


## iubito

Pas mal !

2 petits trucs :
- afficher "untel vient d'entrer dans le salon" et "untel vient de sortir du salon" quand quelqu'un rejoint/quitte une room.
- sur IRC, si on tappe iu + tabulation, a complte par "iubito", a serait sympa si ce chat pouvait le faire?

Une question : j'ai cru comprendre sur leur site que c'est PHP/MySQL, est-ce que a peut tre bas sur de l'IRC ? c--d les gens qui se connectent par ce flash, et ceux qui se connectent par irc, se voient?

----------


## Emerica

> Pas mal !
> 
> 2 petits trucs :
> - afficher "untel vient d'entrer dans le salon" et "untel vient de sortir du salon" quand quelqu'un rejoint/quitte une room.
> - sur IRC, si on tappe iu + tabulation, a complte par "iubito", a serait sympa si ce chat pouvait le faire?
> 
> Une question : j'ai cru comprendre sur leur site que c'est PHP/MySQL, est-ce que a peut tre bas sur de l'IRC ? c--d les gens qui se connectent par ce flash, et ceux qui se connectent par irc, se voient?


Hello,

1 - C'est implment, tu ne vois pas les messages ?
2 - C'est en projet  ::): 
3 - Non, ce n'est pas possible. Du moins je n'ai pas connaissance d'un tel pont.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Trs bien cette nouvelle version ! En tous cas plus clair !   ::wink::

----------


## Johnbob

Magnifique ! Bon boulot !  ::bravo:: 
Bravo  Emerica !

2 petites critiques peu importantes:
- Un tout petit peu lent mais c'est acceptable
- Une faute d'orthographe: "Untel nous ** quitt"

Je ne frquente jamais le chat mais aprs avoir visit vite fait, j'ai l'impression que la moyenne d'age mental peut allgrement minorer celle de la taverne...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je prcise qu'il n'y  pas de systeme de login (sauf admin), c'est un des manques de la version 1.

Cependant il est question d'envisager dans les futures versions un login en utilisant votre meme login que sur le forum, c'est ce que nous avons dj mis en place sur les BLOGs.

Mais cela ne sera pas disponible de suite, il faudra patienter...

----------


## Caerbannog

::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo::

----------


## cchatelain

Avec mon Firefox sous Fedora a passe impcablement... Le plugin s'installe tout seul.

----------


## bidou

En tout cas, superbe travail  ::bravo::

----------


## Emerica

J'ai test sous Ubuntu, je n'ai pas eu de problmes.

En fait si laisse tourner le chat durant quelques heures, ca commence  ramer et jai aussi ce message :




> A script in this movie is causing Macromedia Flash Player 7 to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort this script ?


 ::cfou::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Emerica viens de m'annoncer le record battu pour le Chat avec 27 utilisateurs en ligne   ::):

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

::bravo::  Emerica   ::wink::

----------


## Glob

J'applaudis! Le FW il est niqu...  ::mrgreen:: 

Et pis l'appli en elle-mme est trs russie! Bravo.

----------


## Ditch

28 cet apres midi!

----------


## piff62

Moi ca bug chez moi .. 
J'ai essayer avec mozo et firefox .. ca ouvre bien un popup (comme je l'ai choisit) mais apres ca reste une page blanche ..
J'ai bien flash 7 d'installer ..
Quelqu'un a une idee de pourquoi ca marche pas chez moi ?

----------


## TabrisLeFol

Je tourne sous Mandriva+Firefox et je n'ai pas de probleme.
Beau travail! J'imagine que vu que c'est du Flash c'est impossible mais bon je pose quand meme la question...
Ce serait possible de demander une seule fois login/password pour le forum et le chat?

Sinon petit detail
_LOGIN_ est arriv(e) dans le salon.
Mais
_LOGIN_ a quitt le salon.
Il manque le (e)

Et quand j'ai voulu deplacer la fentre de saisie IE n'a pas aim j'ai eu un message comme quoi fallait mieux que je quitte... J'ai pas quitt et apres quelque minutes de (je bug laisse moi du temps) je suis retourn sur le programme maisbien que je peuisse saisir encore du texte, je ne peux plus l'envoyer et je ne peux plus faire defiler le texte deja post..

Encore une aure remarque : les smileys ne sont pas vraiment dans le texte (quand on selectionne on le voie bien), je ne sais pas comment ils sont insrs neanmoins si on bouge la page trop vite ils sont dcals....

----------


## TabrisLeFol

Une petite remarque : creer un message d'erreur lors que l'identification  choue suite  un mauvais login/mot de pass.
Je ne suis pas sur de savoir comment c'est gr ie le script php du formulaire ou le chat en flash mais cela serait bien d'avertir l'utilisateur.
Dans un tel cas, le chat s'arrete durant l'initialisation et on revient au formulaire sans autre explication, ce qui n'est pas tres explicite.

----------

